# Venison Red Barn /Cheddar SS Round #2



## Winterrider (Jan 6, 2022)

Time for round 2 of Red Barn Summer Sausage.
Switching it up slightly going with cheddar instead of pepperjack.
7# venison
5.5 # pork butt
Red Barn Seasoning/cure  for 12.5# ( Owens )
Amesphos 1/8 to 1/2 tsp per # of meat
2 cups ice /garlic water
3 tbls mustard seed ( all I had )
Shredded cheddar 1#
Muslim bags (4 )
Pork and venison sliced for grinder






Just used the KA grinder for this small batch





Mixed ingredients, fry test ( good ) , added cheese, mixed again. Stuffed in soaked muslim bags ( thanks 

 chopsaw
 / 

 BGKYSmoker
 ) and fridged overnight.





Smoke day,  -3°  slight breeze.
Smoker heated to 200° and settled back in at 140°
Sterilize thermometers and  sausage ready to go
	

		
			
		

		
	






After 1 hr , added tray with LJ maple / hickory / cherry pellets ( microwaved )
Temp bumped to 150°
1 hr bumped to 160°,  quite cool out so bumped to 165°
5 hrs in temps looking good
	

		
			
		

		
	






Temp of sausage to 145°, held for 45 mins.
Total time this go-around was a little over 8 hrs ( because of colder temps and wind )
Let cool,  and fridge overnight.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Peeled bags off and started slicing
	

		
			
		

		
	






Vacmaster 360





Round 2 complete


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 6, 2022)

Man , that looks great . So how was it ? You're set for awhile . 
Nice work .


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 6, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Man , that looks great . So how was it ? You're set for awhile .
> Nice work .


Thanks, it turned out really good. Neighbor liked it better than the pepper jack I made the last time.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 6, 2022)

Looks great. I too like Red barn and muslin bags.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 6, 2022)

Wow, that looks awesome! You are set for few weeks !


----------



## motocrash (Jan 6, 2022)

Killer SS man.  
BTW your humidifier is getting low


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 6, 2022)

Man looks phenomenal! I gotta try that someday.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 6, 2022)

Winterrider
, what do you like about muslin bags instead of the typical cellulose?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 7, 2022)

Man that looks so good!


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 7, 2022)

That would not last long around me, looks great!


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 7, 2022)

WR, Nice job on your summer sausage, you need my address? :)


----------



## Ishi (Jan 7, 2022)

I work part time at my son-in-law’s meat locker and started making Red Barn SS! It’s good stuff! 
Nice job


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 7, 2022)

pc farmer said:


> Looks great. I too like Red barn and muslin bags.


Thanks Adam, it has become my favorite.


bauchjw said:


> Wow, that looks awesome! You are set for few weeks !


That maybe about all the longer it does last. We go through a lot and I give to some friends.


motocrash said:


> Killer SS man.
> BTW your humidifier is getting low


Thanks. . .
Dang cold temps with heat running heavily, hard to keep decent humidity in the house. 1 full container every night.


jcam222 said:


> Man looks phenomenal! I gotta try that someday.


Thanks Jeff, one of the easier sausages to make actually.


Sven Svensson said:


> Winterrider
> , what do you like about muslin bags instead of the typical cellulose?


Muslim bags can be packed tighter and they take on smoke better.


BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Man that looks so good!


Thanks Brian. . .


GATOR240 said:


> That would not last long around me, looks great!


Thanks, it will go pretty quickly.


crazymoon said:


> WR, Nice job on your summer sausage, you need my address? :)


I think I got it already  


Ishi said:


> I work part time at my son-in-law’s meat locker and started making Red Barn SS! It’s good stuff!
> Nice job


Thanks, don't recall a few yrs ago but someone here recommended it.


 Johnny Ray


S
 slavikborisov



 Brokenhandle



 WI Smoker77



 BGKYSmoker



 yankee2bbq



 mossymo



 mike243



 tallbm

Thank you all for the likes, greatly appreciated !


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 7, 2022)

That looks delicious.  The amount of AmesPhos has a pretty big spread, what amount did you use?  And did you dissolve it in your garlic water?


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 7, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> That looks delicious.  The amount of AmesPhos has a pretty big spread, what amount did you use?  And did you dissolve it in your garlic water?


Thanks, I used 1/4 tsp per lb and dissolved in straight 1/4 cup water.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 8, 2022)

zwiller
 ,

 GonnaSmoke
 ,
A
 Againes85
 ,

 Fueling Around

Thank you guys for the likes, much appreciated.


----------



## unclejhim (Jan 8, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> zwiller
> ,
> 
> GonnaSmoke
> ...


Where do you get the muslin bags?


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 8, 2022)

unclejhim said:


> Where do you get the muslin bags?








						Butcher Supply Company
					






					butchersupplycompany.com
				



I got th 3# bags  $.55/ea


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 10, 2022)

Awesome job I have some red barn that I need to use.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 10, 2022)

Yea that's the way it goes right now chop not in the mood to do much just yet.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 11, 2022)

Thanks chop and Winterrider I appreciate them.

Warren


----------



## ramatack (Jan 11, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> Time for round 2 of Red Barn Summer Sausage.
> Switching it up slightly going with cheddar instead of pepperjack.
> 7# venison
> 5.5 # pork butt
> ...


Nice looking sausage, do you just throw


Winterrider said:


> Time for round 2 of Red Barn Summer Sausage.
> Switching it up slightly going with cheddar instead of pepperjack.
> 7# venison
> 5.5 # pork butt
> ...





HalfSmoked said:


> Yea that's the way it goes right now chop not in the mood to do much just yet.
> 
> Warren


Do u just put the muslin bags in the washer when your done, also why the Amos in s.s.. , isn't it to wet/ soft? Thanks. Gona try the red Barn seasoning.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 11, 2022)

Put some them rounds in the dehydrator for RB jerky rounds.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 14, 2022)

Wow, phenomenal man!


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 14, 2022)

ramatack said:


> Nice looking sausage, do you just throw
> 
> 
> Do u just put the muslin bags in the washer when your done, also why the Amos in s.s.. , isn't it to wet/ soft? Thanks. Gona try the red Barn seasoning.


Bags need to be cut off the sausage and discarded. The Amos I think keeps it from drying out. Just preference I guess. I just started using recently.


SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Put some them rounds in the dehydrator for RB jerky rounds.


That sounds like a good idea, may try that.


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow, phenomenal man!


Thank you, appreciate it. . .


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 20, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> Put some them rounds in the dehydrator for RB jerky rounds.


Kinda curious if you had actually done this before ? Think I'm gonna try it with a couple.  Approx. how long did you dehydrate for?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 20, 2022)

Yes i have done it many times.
Took about 7 hours, slice about 3/16-1/4. Dehydrate set to 140, being the chub was already cooked.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 21, 2022)

Thank you Rick, appreciate the info. Going in the Am.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 21, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> Kinda curious if you had actually done this before ?


I've used pastrami and GFB for this . Makes great jerky .  .


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 21, 2022)

chopsaw
  Thank you, this may turn into a regular around here.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 21, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> this may turn into a regular around here.


I had some homemade / cured pastrami that I was getting tired of , so threw the last if it in the 360 . Came out great . The best for me was the ground formed bacon . Further dried int jerky is really good . 
Something else I do sometimes is wrap a chub in butcher paper and hold in the fridge ( 36 degrees ) for several weeks . This is some Bierwurst I did awhile back . 






Same chub wrapped in paper and in the fridge 3 or 4 weeks .


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 21, 2022)

chopsaw
 , looks good. I have done it with the ground formed bacon before.
In fact I need to do some bacon, Curly's is out of seasoning until Feb. That was the best that I have had . Owen's, Is very good also.


----------

